Ask HN: Who is going to the office hours and/or fireside chat in Buenos Aires? - wslh
======
GFischer
Oops, I didn't know there was a fireside chat in Buenos Aires.

I'm in Uruguay but I didn't arrange beforehand :(

It's actually today !

In case someone's still on time to make sessions in Chile:

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-office-hours-
in-11-countries...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-office-hours-
in-11-countries-this-fall)

